# Rating grace period for driver



## Muwen360 (Dec 28, 2014)

Anyone know when Uber will display my true rating to passengers? I recently started driving but it still shows I have a 5 star rating on the rider's app when they request me. I don't have a 5 star in reality though. Thanks.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

the data we get to see is not accurate nobody knows when or how they post the numbers they do post.. but rest assured if you fall below 4.6 they will deactivate you even if your phone says 4.75


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

I had a 4.93 for almost a month now I dipped to a 4.88.  fkn assholes


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I detest this rating system. No real way to get any usable feedback from it. And since riders don't even see theirs (or even know it exists, or more to the point, even care since they never get canned for being crappy customers), it seems to me like this whole system for evaluating both drivers and riders is a giant fail.


----------

